# KvdW Speedster and Major E



## G.F.

Upgrade from Duetto 3


----------



## ajh101

G.F. said:


> Upgrade from Duetto 3


Oooh!


----------



## Sharkie

Stunning looking setup you have there George


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looks Awesome!! Are you sure it's not a vintage racing bike. Stunning.


----------



## Dylan

Not jealous, not jealous at all.


----------



## jthepilot

Absolute dream setup !


----------



## thewelshvet

Absolutely gorgeous!! Want one......


----------



## Daren

Don't like it - looks horrible. Let me do you a favour and take it away so you don't have to look at it anymore


----------



## G.F.

Thank you all, you guys.


----------



## 4085

Can I ask a question? Why have what is arguably one of the best coffee machines in the world, and pair it with a very plain, not particularly good grinder like a Major? I would have thought you could have found something that performed much much better than that!


----------



## Thecatlinux

dfk41 said:


> Can I ask a question? Why have what is arguably one of the best coffee machines in the world, and pair it with a very plain, not particularly good grinder like a Major? I would have thought you could have found something that performed much much better than that!


I disagree Nothing wrong with a major , albeit there are better grinders I think the mazzer can hold its head up


----------



## 4085

Thecatlinux said:


> I disagree Nothing wrong with a major , albeit there are better grinders I think the mazzer can hold its head up


I did not say there was anything wrong with it. I simply asked why pair a top top end machine with a plain ordinary boring Mazzer major E, or are you seriously suggesting it is at the top of its game!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Re the grinder , I would imagine part of the attraction is because is stainless steel and matches the machine quite well .

I see the OP has opted not to have the new pre infusion spring fitted


----------



## Thecatlinux

dfk41 said:


> I did not say there was anything wrong with it. I simply asked why pair a top top end machine with a plain ordinary boring Mazzer major E, or are you seriously suggesting it is at the top of its game!


No , I do know what you mean , I was just trying to emphasise that the grinder in question was capable in its own right and just because there is bigger and better grinders on the market it should not nessacaly be completely dismissed as an inadequate pairing to the machine .

i just think you have a dislike for anything mazer ;-)


----------



## 4085

Thecatlinux said:


> No , I do know what you mean , I was just trying to emphasise that the grinder in question was capable in its own right and just because there is bigger and better grinders on the market it should not nessacaly be completely dismissed as an inadequate pairing to the machine .
> 
> i just think you have a dislike for anything mazer ;-)


Not looking to derail the thread, it is not about my feelings for a MAzzer. Had George proudly had an Eureka 75 next to his machine I would have said the same thing. How many coffee shops across the world have these machines, then some bottom end grinder. The major may be desirable for the hope user but it hardly sets the world alight in domestic or commercial terms. Perhaps the op does not realise that his machine only makes coffee from whatever he put s in!


----------



## G.F.

Happy holidays.

I prefer big flat burrs. I realy like major taste compared to my HG-1. We all know Grinder and temp stability (machine) is the key for exceptional espresso.


----------



## G.F.

Hi end Custom Grinder in progress with zero retension and not static at all!


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah

G.F. said:


> Hi end Custom Grinder in progress with zero retension and not static at all!


Ooooo please tell us more. Customising grinders has never gone well for me.

*n.b;* You have my dream machine.


----------



## G.F.

Not made by me. A very experienced tech agreed. I 'll keep you informed on the progress.


----------



## jable1066

Kees has some seriously sharp looking machines! Lush set up!


----------



## TobiasM

G.F. said:


> Not made by me. A very experienced tech agreed. I 'll keep you informed on the progress.


I guess you mean the TITUS grinder?


----------



## G.F.

I am afraid not.

No need RTD to reduce grinder static.


----------



## gsisr

Mmmm is this grinder made from Wood?







Hello George! Antonis here! I can't really say anything for your setup. You have touched the sky my friend!


----------



## geney

Home use? This is pretty "hard core"


----------



## G.F.

Hi Antonis, hope my msg finds you well.

Small world. Yes you are right, from Woodsman43. I am so excited.


----------



## Rhys

Been watching youtube videos of Speedsters (nothing like a bit of porn on an evening







) Looks like you can play around with how you pull a shot and get different results. Some one even modded a Speedster so it could pull Slayer shots.


----------



## G.F.

Yes that is correct.


----------



## Viernes

What's so special about that grinder?


----------



## gsisr

It's an underground conical grinder project running a few years with amazing results in home and commercial enviroment. Zero retention, zero static, direct distribution in the pf and no need for further distribution methods!! Its creator has plans for mass production. I hope he can achieve it.


----------



## steveholt

Are there links to/reports of any such grinders in the wild??


----------



## G.F.

just some links


----------



## G.F.

gsisr said:


> Mmmm is this grinder made from Wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello George! Antonis here! I can't really say anything for your setup. You have touched the sky my friend!


Woodsman Conical Grinder with Robur Burr Ø 71 mm.

Setup now is *successfully completed.*


----------



## Dylan

What is that grinder @G.F. ?

Cant find any info whatsoever on it on Google.


----------



## eddie57

Dylan said:


> What is that grinder @G.F. ?
> 
> Cant find any info whatsoever on it on Google.


link for YouTube


----------



## coffeechap

it looks hand made! plus surprised at the chaff that is in the portafilter basket after grinding


----------



## GengisKhan

absolutely amazing looking machine!


----------



## greymda

there some things i'll never can buy, this espresso machine is one of them.

congrats!


----------

